# Shadow - Golden Mix - Great Dog



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's cute. Did you adopt her from a group or an individual?


----------



## GoToLeep (Oct 21, 2008)

An individual that has rescued and placed many dogs at her own time and expense. We have been in constant contact since the adoption. She is dealing with an illness in the family and has allowed me to attempt to find a suitable home for her. I will be very thorough in the screening process. She will not go to a home just "get rid of her". That will not happen!!! I will keep Shadow until a good home/family situation can be found. The application and contract are the ones she uses. Thank you for asking.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope you find a good home for her soon. Are there any Golden rescues near you that could assist in finding a home for her? I just worry for the safety of your little dog in case it takes some time to find a new home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might check with the local golden rescue and ask to put a courtesy listing on their website. She is a real cutie and I hope you find a fantastic home for her.


----------

